# Tool Bags or Tool Belts



## electricalperson

elecapp79 said:


> I can't decide what to go with!!! I use a bag right now and carry my pouch with me and fill it up with the tools I need.(sometimes) My boss wants me to wear my pouch but I like the bag because I can carry a lot more. I do mostly commercial work and some industrial, very little residential. FOR ME, what do you think would be best. Should I just wear a pouch and carry a smaller bag of the other tools?? Any input would be appreciated.


 why would your boss care about what you carry your tools in? i use the same set up


----------



## crazyboy

I think you need to do what enables you to do the job the easiest and best. I usually grab my bag or pouch and leave it close by and put what I'm using at the moment in the pockets. (yea I'm that kinda guy)


----------



## mattsilkwood

if you run alot of pipe from the floor or a ladder then a nail pouch can be handy but if you do most of you work from a lift they get in the way imo.


----------



## B4T

I have always worn a tool belt. Tool pouch on right side and another pouch on left side for wirenuts, pens, small level, sharpie (3) colors, mechanical pencil, very small screw driver (for back stabbers) adjustible wrench. maglight, and screws (6/32, 8/3/2,grounds screws, 1/4 20 nuts, drywall, self tappers, 1/4 washers, and a whole bunch of screws I will never need :thumbup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait

i wear a nail apron and a tool belt...i like to have every tool readily available...it starts to hurt my back at the end of the day though...another older electrician carries his linemans and a 5 in 1..thats it!


----------



## Celtic

Carhartt apron and my amazing buckets....tool box stays weighted to the ground, in the truck, in a gang box someplace or another....the only time I will have all my props within arms reach is when I need everything all at once ~ which happens only in electric rooms and I set up "camp".


----------



## mikeh32

i carry my tool pouch in my tool bag. idk if that makes sense, ill take a pic


----------



## chenley

I've just got a small pouch that I keep my 10-in-1 screwdriver, dikes, phase tapes, strippers and channies, well that is what's in it right now. My bag has everything else I usually need. pencils, sharpies, levels, architectural ruler, strippers, temp sensor, multimeter, conduit reamer, more tape, gloves, 6-in-1 driver, small Bosch drill, etc. 

Used to wear a big pouch and started to just use that as a bag and my pockets for tools :whistling2:. My small pouch tools change a lot depending what I'm doing, basically it replaced my pockets.


----------



## electricalperson

does anybody ever see a guy wearing a full tool pouch filled with every nutdriver, conduit reamer, every kind of pliers made, every size screwdriver, a meter, hammer, fish tape puller, bottle opener and a pouch filled with every screw, nail, wirenut, bucanan when they are wiring a house or in a trench?


----------



## Celtic

electricalperson said:


> does anybody ever see a guy wearing a full tool pouch filled with every nutdriver, conduit reamer, every kind of pliers made, every size screwdriver, a meter, hammer, fish tape puller, bottle opener and a pouch filled with every screw, nail, wirenut, bucanan when they are wiring a house or in a trench?


I'm sure there is some moron somewhere doing that :laughing:


----------



## paulcanada

I do oilfield maintenance and have never seen anyone wear a toolbelt in our shop. We all just just have bags or totes we keep close by. Some guys have a pouch but its rigged with some tubing through the belt loop and they hang it where they work. 

Paul.


----------



## Jeff000

I keep all my tools in my tool bag in the job box, and I load up my pouch with what I will need for the task I am working on. I will bring my tool bag when doing electrical rooms and the like though. I try and have only what I need. The less I need to carry the weight the longer my back will last.



electricalperson said:


> does anybody ever see a guy wearing a full tool pouch filled with every nutdriver, conduit reamer, every kind of pliers made, every size screwdriver, a meter, hammer, fish tape puller, bottle opener and a pouch filled with every screw, nail, wirenut, bucanan when they are wiring a house or in a trench?


I know a guy like that. And he has 2 of every color phase tape, he had to extend his tape thong. But he only does suits, so never needs anything more then white tape for labeling. His belt weighs more then my tool bag. Just seeing him makes my back sore.


----------



## electricalperson

i have my klein 12 pocket tote filled with klein tools and fluke meters and thats what i use everyday, i wear my tool belt when i need a lot of tools at once (ballasts changes and the like)


----------



## Celtic

electricalperson said:


> i wear my tool belt when i need a lot of tools at once (ballasts changes ..)


:blink:

Wire strippers and a 3/8" spin tight is a "a lot of tools"?


----------



## gilbequick

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> Wire strippers and a 3/8" spin tight is a "a lot of tools"?


Ok school a youngin. What the heck is a "spin tight"?


----------



## Frasbee

Maybe he means hex driver?


----------



## 76nemo

I've heard them called "spin out's" as well, he's referring to nut drivers.


----------



## electricalperson

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> Wire strippers and a 3/8" spin tight is a "a lot of tools"?


well the place we work in has all kinds of different fixtures. i carry a 1/4. 5/16, 11/32 and a 3/8. plus slotted and philips screwdrivers, linesmen pliers and a meter. we cant work on things live at this place so we have to shut the power off to do it. 

you must be old if you call them spin tights. my boss calls them that. was that a brand name of nutdriver back in the 70s?


----------



## MDShunk

electricalperson said:


> you must be old if you call them spin tights. my boss calls them that. was that a brand name of nutdriver back in the 70s?


I think you can still buy them. It was a brand name. Properly, by the manufacturer spelled as all one word as "Spintite". I think their logo is normally white script inside of a parallelagram.


----------



## Yillis

Yeah, I usually have to use a lot of different tools on individual fluorescent fixtures. I actually don't bother carrying nut drivers though, use my kleins for that :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electricalperson said:


> well the place we work in has all kinds of different fixtures. i carry a 1/4. 5/16, 11/32 and a 3/8. plus slotted and philips screwdrivers, linesmen pliers and a meter. we cant work on things live at this place so we have to shut the power off to do it.
> 
> you must be old if you call them spin tights. my boss calls them that. was that a brand name of nutdriver back in the 70s?


 
I have a set of spin tite nutdrivers from my great grandfather, they are in a metal stand that has 1909 cast in the base.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

electricalperson said:


> well the place we work in has all kinds of different fixtures. i carry a 1/4. 5/16, 11/32 and a 3/8. plus slotted and philips screwdrivers, linesmen pliers and a meter. we cant work on things live at this place so we have to shut the power off to do it.
> 
> you must be old if you call them spin tights. my boss calls them that. was that a brand name of nutdriver back in the 70s?


 
Klein has an 11-1 that will get you some pocket room there.


----------



## electricalperson

MechanicalDVR said:


> Klein has an 11-1 that will get you some pocket room there.


 like i said in the top 10 tools i hate those tools


----------



## Frasbee

electricalperson said:


> like i said in the top 10 tools i hate those tools


What's wrong with the 10 or 11 in 1's?

I mad the switch about 6 months ago and have not had a problem since. I always keep my 10 in 1 and my large flat head banger. No reason to carry any other philips, and the square tip is great for tightening EMT couplings.


----------



## electricalperson

Frasbee said:


> What's wrong with the 10 or 11 in 1's?
> 
> I mad the switch about 6 months ago and have not had a problem since. I always keep my 10 in 1 and my large flat head banger. No reason to carry any other philips, and the square tip is great for tightening EMT couplings.


 i dont like having to take the tool apart to use it id rather have an extra screwdriver


----------



## Jeff000

electricalperson said:


> i dont like having to take the tool apart to use it id rather have an extra screwdriver


I agree, and the shaft is too short. All my screw drivers are 6" or 8" shaft. If I need something shorter I have my 11 in 1 in the tool box.


----------



## paulcanada

i have the 10 in 1 and i don't like it at all. it has a little bit of play in it when you turn it and i prefer using the right screwdriver. i seem to only use 2 cabinet tips and the number 8 anyways. 

i put it in the kitchen. it comes in handy there.


the funny is i have the dewalt 6 in 1 for my drill and i use that all the time for small self tapping philips and robertson and 1/4 inch and 5/16 screws. it doesn't have that wiggle though.


----------



## randomkiller

Jeff000 said:


> I agree, and the shaft is too short. All my screw drivers are 6" or 8" shaft. If I need something shorter I have my 11 in 1 in the tool box.


 
I have used the 10 in 1 for years and switched to the 11 in 1 as soon as it came out, never had any complaints about shaft length or any other problems with them. 
Take a quick lesson from an old man. When you find yourself in a multi level building and only have stairs from floor to floor (no elevator) you learn to appreciate being able to work "lite". A Carhartt apron for parts, a T5, lineman's and an 11 in 1 make your day go much faster with less leg/hip pain.


----------



## randomkiller

A toolbox is great for keeping things organized in your truck or gang box but carrying them out onsite is not the best or most efficient way to work. And the guys that have those 60 pocket leather aprons with suspenders are a chiropractors dream.
A pouch (small as possible) is the way to go when you can't work out of a rolling cart.


----------



## Jeff000

randomkiller said:


> I have used the 10 in 1 for years and switched to the 11 in 1 as soon as it came out, never had any complaints about shaft length or any other problems with them.
> Take a quick lesson from an old man. When you find yourself in a multi level building and only have stairs from floor to floor (no elevator) you learn to appreciate being able to work "lite". A Carhartt apron for parts, a T5, lineman's and an 11 in 1 make your day go much faster with less leg/hip pain.


I can't stand the 4" shafts on any of my drivers, when working in a box its just long enough for my knuckles to bang on the side of the box, its always just a bit too short to use properly. If I could get the 11in1 with a 6" (or better yet a 8") shaft I would love it. 

That said, when I am working on something I bring my tool bag to where I am working and only keep what I need on me in my bib carhartt's. 
If I am doing random jobs or what not, then I have the 11in1, linesmen and a folding sharp razor knife. Oh and my tick tester, it and my knife I always carry, along with a pencil.

I try my best to never wear a belt, only really do when I know I will need more tools then my pockets comfortably hold and will be moving locations lots.


----------



## randomkiller

Jeff000 said:


> I can't stand the 4" shafts on any of my drivers, when working in a box its just long enough for my knuckles to bang on the side of the box, its always just a bit too short to use properly. If I could get the 11in1 with a 6" (or better yet a 8") shaft I would love it.
> 
> That said, when I am working on something I bring my tool bag to where I am working and only keep what I need on me in my bib carhartt's.
> If I am doing random jobs or what not, then I have the 11in1, linesmen and a folding sharp razor knife. Oh and my tick tester, it and my knife I always carry, along with a pencil.
> 
> I try my best to never wear a belt, only really do when I know I will need more tools then my pockets comfortably hold and will be moving locations lots.


Funny how you just take having somethings in your pocket for granted and don't think of them when listing tools. I always have two knives (one stripping type),a mini screwdriver, black sharpie, and a tick tester in my pockets.


----------



## Yillis

Haha, earlier today I told my girlfriend how much I hate forgetting my "essential tools": Knife + Sheath, Cell phone holder (lose a pocket when I forget this), Tape measure holder, tick tester, pocket flashlight, red sharpie, two pencils.


----------



## electricalperson

Yillis said:


> Haha, earlier today I told my girlfriend how much I hate forgetting my "essential tools": Knife + Sheath, Cell phone holder (lose a pocket when I forget this), Tape measure holder, tick tester, pocket flashlight, red sharpie, two pencils.


 is she going to buy you a tool pouch now


----------



## paulcanada

Another thing about that Klein 10 in 1... the larger of the two flat blades always bent on me. Does anyone else find that? 

However if I had to walk up flights all day and I would carry it too. For sure. 

A 6 in. shaft would be sweet though.


----------



## electricalperson

essentials that i must have includes: pen, pencil, pocket size note book, hawkbill knife in my pocket, roll of electrical tape. cell phone optional its in the van


----------



## NolaTigaBait

I prefer a tool belt....I have the Klein "old-school" one...i forget the model...
I hate those 10 in1's as well. They are too short and I'd just rather have 10 different screwdrivers.


----------



## Richard Rowe

When something happens I grab my tool belt and go. If I dont have what I need I go to my tool bag... saw the pic's in the other post and I went and bought a new CLC bag. I gues I always have used my belt and still do. Just seemss the way to do it. Maybe it's what you get used to.


----------



## CFine

I honestly perfer to use both, i rather keep the essentials in my bag and then interchange other tools for the day to day jobs, keeps me from having to get off the ladder ever other min.


----------



## slowforthecones

I prefer the 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## JohnJ0906

slowforthecones said:


> I prefer the 5 gallon bucket.


I used to use the 5 gallon bucket with one of the bucket boss organizers, but it spilled in the truck one time too many - IME buckets have a tendency to get top-heavy.


----------



## sparky83

*Tool bags*

I have always worked Commercial, And everyone I have worked for expects you to wear bags, I hate wearing them, but your productivity with them on can not be ignored.


----------



## jza

In Canada pretty much 80% of the screws we run into at #8 Robertson. So I carry my toolbag to the job, drop it in a corner and walk around with my pliers and Robertson. No pouch here, never.


----------



## Fractured

I only wear my bags when I'm moving around a lot doing lots of small things (like trimming). If I'm running Pipe or making up a panel, then I have my cart next to wear I'm working.


----------



## HARRY304E

B4T said:


> I have always worn a tool belt. Tool pouch on right side and another pouch on left side for wirenuts, pens, small level, sharpie (3) colors, mechanical pencil, very small screw driver (for back stabbers) adjustible wrench. maglight, and screws (6/32, 8/3/2,grounds screws, 1/4 20 nuts, drywall, self tappers, 1/4 washers, and a whole bunch of screws I will never need :thumbup:


Same here sometimes i end up dumping out the pouch on the left side because it get too fulled up with crap..:laughing:


----------



## B4T

I saw these guys working out of their back pockets.. pliers on left.. screwdriver and strippers on right..

Wirenuts were in front pants pockets.. they were wiring up a sign at a gas station..

We all know the sign guys are hacks.. no tool belt or bag just proved it


----------



## nitro71

sparky83 said:


> I have always worked Commercial, And everyone I have worked for expects you to wear bags, I hate wearing them, but your productivity with them on can not be ignored.


And your knees are going to pay.. I have no problem with wearing a nail pouch or minimaly loaded tool bag but the majority of my tools stay in the tote. If you have no choice you don't but get rid of most of those tools.


----------



## tates1882

elecapp79 said:


> I can't decide what to go with!!! I use a bag right now and carry my pouch with me and fill it up with the tools I need.(sometimes) My boss wants me to wear my pouch but I like the bag because I can carry a lot more. I do mostly commercial work and some industrial, very little residential. FOR ME, what do you think would be best. Should I just wear a pouch and carry a smaller bag of the other tools?? Any input would be appreciated.


I use a veto lc and a small set of pouches for tools and a lift and loc tool box for parts. My first boss insisted that you wore pouches while on the job, he was one of those guys that have 50lbs in thier pouches.


----------



## SparkYZ

I usually wear a tool belt, especially if I'm on a ladder. I have some gatorback bags with padded suspenders and I have : Small level, linemans, strippers, needlenose, *****, 4 screwdrivers, knife, flashlight, T5, and a very small DeWalt 12v LiIon screwdriver. My bags are heavy, but I'm used to it . Most of my work is commercial, and I'll use all of those tools within an hour. If I'm doing something easy, like rough or trim, I'll pare down my bags to only things I need.

Now that I'm running alot of our smaller commercial jobs, I'm usually busy all day just keeping the guys working, so my tools usually never leave my rolling cart.


----------



## Racky101

For a veteran electrician the back pocket is all you need. Pliers and two screw drivers can get you a long way if you know what you're doing. Leave the fancy belts to the apprentice


----------



## cdnelectrician

I have 2 pouches in the job box at work gathering dust, they are handy when I have to leave my cart somewhere to go fix something quickly and all I need is a few tools. But usually I can get away with my nines, 11 in 1, tick tracer and knife in my back pocket. It's great to be able to work off of a cart since we all have huge heavy tool boxes!


----------



## amptech

Racky101 said:


> For a veteran electrician the back pocket is all you need. Pliers and two screw drivers can get you a long way if you know what you're doing. Leave the fancy belts to the apprentice


That's nonsense. I prefer using a tool bag but there are some situations where a tool belt is the safest, most efficient and productive way to work. I suppose if you work in a limited environment/job situation a couple of screwdrivers and a pair of pliers may suffice but in some jobs you would spend your day improvising and chasing your tail.


----------



## Jlarson

I don't do tool belts, they screw up my back and get in the way. I carry a tote or lineman's bucket with my everyday hand tools and meters in it and put my basics (*****, lineman's, 11-1, sometimes a stripper, 1/8" flathead, beater flathead and T+ pro) in my back pockets.


----------



## spoon

My company works mainly industrial. Every electrician on my current jobsite (two contractors worth) makes fun of the new "resi" guy and his tool belt full of goodies. "Hey, you got a nail file on you?"

It took a while to get here, but I now have the brainpower to figure out what pants-pocketful of tools I'll need to complete my task without hurting myself or people around me. For example, today I ran a few hundred feet of rigid. The only tools I touched all day were a level, pencil, tape measure and a couple pairs of channelocks. I had to drill out a couple explosive proof boxes, which then I had to grab my drill and all the associated jazz.

Stumpy tool bags hanging off my hips would have been nothing short of clumsy and awkward. For residential and most commercial, they're fine. Back when I was doing that, I had a belt but often got by without them just fine. I don't absolutely need every single tool in my arsenal to hang from my hips just to prove I am not a "hackjob" to the next guy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## miller_elex

People make fun of tool belts, but the guys who wear the belts stay employed more often.

The key is to wear a belt, but keep only the tools you use currently, like not carry strippers while hanging pipe, and not carry ratchet and wrenches when pulling rope.


----------



## amptech

miller_elex said:


> People make fun of tool belts, but the guys who wear the belts stay employed more often.
> 
> The key is to wear a belt, but keep only the tools you use currently, like not carry strippers while hanging pipe, and not carry ratchet and wrenches when pulling rope.


Exactly. If you are hanging pipe on purlins from a lift you want your reamer, measure and square driver in the tool bag along with couplings, hangers and tek screws. Trying to work with your pockets full and picking off the floor makes you look like a blind lesbian in a fish market.


----------



## spoon

Tell that to the 40 other electricians on my jobsite that don't wear bags.

Like I said, there's a time and place for wearing bags. An industrial setting for example, on a lift, with a harness on, is not one of those times. How clumsy would you look with purses filled with wirenuts and other unneeded miscellany hanging from your love handles if you were 20ft. or higher in the air?

Been chewed out for not wearing your bags lately? Lolzzz


----------



## miller_elex

spoon said:


> Tell that to the 40 other electricians on my jobsite that don't wear bags.


I'd like to let them know. After the big job is done, they will probably sit on their butts a while, because big job electricians are worthless on other types of work.


----------



## spoon

miller_elex said:


> blah blah blah because big job electricians are worthless on other types of work.


You probably think you're right about everything, which is cool and all, but I don't even know what you mean by "big job" electrician. By your logic, a residential electrician is completely worthless on "big jobs". See how stupid that sounds? Maybe you're confusing helpers with electricians? I'm uncertain.

FWIW, This company is not a "big job" company...which is why there are two electrical contractors on the jobsite. It's merely a company that scored a big job. This, in your world, is the same thing?


----------



## amptech

spoon said:


> Tell that to the 40 other electricians on my jobsite that don't wear bags.
> 
> Like I said, there's a time and place for wearing bags. An industrial setting for example, on a lift, with a harness on, is not one of those times. How clumsy would you look with purses filled with wirenuts and other unneeded miscellany hanging from your love handles if you were 20ft. or higher in the air?
> 
> Been chewed out for not wearing your bags lately? Lolzzz


I didn't say you should always work from a tool belt. I don't. I was just scoffing at the statement about how all a veteran electrician ever needs is a couple of screwdrivers and a pair of pliers in their pocket to get any job done.


----------



## Big John

I look at what a guy accomplishes. If he can roll on his work and produce a quality product, I don't give a **** if he wants to strap on a pair of pink sparkly fairy wings. 

If a guy wants to sit there and claim he can work out of his back pocket, then by god, he'd better be able to.

I personally wear a belt with a couple different holsters because I got tired of poking holes in my pants pockets, but I'm not interested in holding my guy's hands: If I have to tell an experienced man what tools he should be wearing and how to wear them, then the first thing I'm gonna tell him is where to pick up his last paycheck.

-John


----------



## miller_elex

spoon said:


> FWIW, This company is not a "big job" company...which is why there are two electrical contractors on the jobsite. It's merely a company that scored a big job. This, in your world, is the same thing?


YES, I am right about everything, just that I'm the only one who KNOWS I am right, everybody else will find out sooner or later. :laughing:

Big job to me, could be a small job... on a big jobsite. Anywhere three a-hole electricians are standing around punching in digits into calculators sounds like a big job to me.

I have had my bags called, "RAT BAGS," and that offended me, the guy got smoked that friday.


----------



## spoon

amptech said:


> I didn't say you should always work from a tool belt. I don't. I was just scoffing at the statement about how all a veteran electrician ever needs is a couple of screwdrivers and a pair of pliers in their pocket to get any job done.


I see...totally understand that!


----------



## florida journeyman

I carry a push cart on my truck, I do alot of remodel work in grocery stores, department stores and malls, so there is usually a good surface to push my cart. I put my tool bag and pouch, nail aprons, battery drill, sawzall and whatever I need on the cart and push it to the work area.


----------



## Breakfasteatre

owner of the company im working with fires guys if they arent wearing their pouch. Apprentices dont even get a warning


----------



## Big John

Breakfasteatre said:


> owner of the company im working with fires guys if they arent wearing their pouch. Apprentices dont even get a warning


 The owner of your company is a dumbass.

-John


----------



## Jamuz

My boss thinks I'm nuts 'cause I wear a small pouch. I work in a factory that's a 1/4 mile long and I hate walking back and forth so I also have a tote and use my box as a push cart. I'll watch them guys walk back and forth for the stupidest things, like a pair of pliers or a hammer. We handle everything though, so MANY tools are a must.

In the end, I believe having your stuff in arms reach is more important than how you transport them.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Jamuz said:


> My boss thinks I'm nuts 'cause I wear a small pouch. I work in a factory that's a 1/4 mile long and I hate walking back and forth so I also have a tote and use my box as a push cart. I'll watch them guys walk back and forth for the stupidest things, like a pair of pliers or a hammer. We handle everything though, so MANY tools are a must.
> 
> In the end, I believe having your stuff in arms reach is more important than how you transport them.:thumbsup:


I agree with that..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Breakfasteatre said:


> owner of the company im working with fires guys if they arent wearing their pouch. Apprentices dont even get a warning


As long as they know the rules before hand they should have there pouch on..

I have been doing it for 37 years and i am the boss and i still strap on the Tool belt..:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Big John said:


> The owner of your company is a dumbass.
> 
> -John


So your cool with your Electricians coming down the ladder because the don't have their basic tools on them???


----------



## 76nemo

I've read and heard of this so many times it urks me

I have a job to do, a job *I* will complete, a job that will end up past satisfactory hopefully. Don't dare try telling me what to tote. I will work how I am comfortable. Don't dare tell me I need a fully loaded belt or dictate what I carry where. Listen boss, FU and what you _think _I should tote. I don't tell you how to bone your wife and keep her happy,....as long as you are pleased with the final outcome, don't tell me I to need carry this or that and how to carry it!

That's beyond foolish unless you're not doing something right in the first place..............


----------



## Big John

HARRY304E said:


> So your cool with your Electricians coming down the ladder because the don't have their basic tools on them???


 I already gave my opinion on this whole thing.

-John


----------



## jmellc

I have a small pouch. I normally carry side cutters, 3 screwdrivers, & strippers, tape measure in it's own pouch. If running conduit, put channelocks in my hip pocket. 

I have a large tool box that stays in the truck & a tote I can put some stuff in & carry around. Not hard to keep close by if needed. 

We've all tried the monster pouches that hold 20 pounds of tools. Back killers, but not bad to use as a tote. Get a small pouch for your basic essential tools that stay with you all the time. If you work on a lift, keep your other stuff in a corner of it. If on the floor, find a convenient corner. Better yet, use a cart if you can. Stash tools & materials on cart & they move with you as you go "down the line"


----------



## nitro71

I look at it this way; If you start working for a company and they want you to carry every tool you own in your bags that company sucks and you should be looking for a new one. I've got a leather nail pouch, pretty minimalistic I'm using right now. Like working out of it. Load up the tools I need for what I'm doing out of my tool tote. Try to keep things I use all the time such as my 11 n 1. Knife. Linesman(hammer). Tape measure. If you want to grind your guys into the ground then make them carry everything they own.


----------



## 76nemo

It all boils down to what you do in the field. I get away with a pouch slung over my shoulder, a large bag and a five gallon bucket. It's to each their own, but don't tell me I might should carry something when I might whip it out only 3% of the time. You carry your chit, I'll pull my own weight.

What you do and what I do might be very different, but don't play the holy game with me and say I should carry this or that....


----------



## Chevyman30571

depends on what I am working on. I have a smaller 4 tool holder pouch by greenlee and a carharrt apron for when i am doing ballast work and smaeer jobs. If I am bouncing around doing a bunch of big jobs that require a bunch of different tools I will use my large pouch. I also carry a 16 inch tool bag. It is all preference. No boss can make you wear a pouch. Some people cannot work out of a pouch as well as a bag.


----------



## jmellc

I get ill at some of those bosses too, but remember, they have had to deal with guys showing up with few tools & having to borrow all over to do a job. Then the guys who loaned to them are without their tools. I've lent out hacksaw, plumb bob, holding screwdriver, nut drivers, wrenches, etc., sometimes to 3 or 4 people on the same day, then have to track something down when I needed it.

Some guys used to brag about how little they brought, that they weren't spending money on all those tools, etc. 

I've never thought everyone should have everything, but if 2 or 3 guys are working together, among them they should have most everything they need & not have to borrow much. Each man should have enough to be able to run EMT, pull wire & make up boxes without having to borrow stuff.


----------



## sKiP

ive only been doing this for a little under three years now but my company is both commercial and residential and us resi guys all have very similar setups with a tools pouch and a nail pouch on the opposite side and we blow out 3000 sq foot houses in one day and the commercial guys of our company mainly use a tool apron or a small pouch, and to be honest 98% of the resi guys smoke the commercial guys in our company hands down Now im not saying you need a pouch to work fast or to do a good job but i have seen many a times a fellow employee go up and down a lift 3 or 4 times compared to say 1 of mine to go get a part or a tool that doesnt way much and could easily be carried with you...... :whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy

sKiP said:


> ive only been doing this for a little under three years now but my company is both commercial and residential and us resi guys all have very similar setups with a tools pouch and a nail pouch on the opposite side and we blow out 3000 sq foot houses in one day and the commercial guys of our company mainly use a tool apron or a small pouch, and to be honest 98% of the resi guys smoke the commercial guys in our company hands down Now im not saying you need a pouch to work fast or to do a good job but i have seen many a times a fellow employee go up and down a lift 3 or 4 times compared to say 1 of mine to go get a part or a tool that doesnt way much and could easily be carried with you...... :whistling2:


I think you sKiPped the use of punctuation in your post.

I agree with the majority of what you said though.

Your spelling is good, welcome to the forum.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo

sKiP said:


> ive only been doing this for a little under three years now but my company is both commercial and residential and us resi guys all have very similar setups with a tools pouch and a nail pouch on the opposite side and we blow out 3000 sq foot houses in one day and the commercial guys of our company mainly use a tool apron or a small pouch, and to be honest 98% of the resi guys smoke the commercial guys in our company hands down Now im not saying you need a pouch to work fast or to do a good job but i have seen many a times a fellow employee go up and down a lift 3 or 4 times compared to say 1 of mine to go get a part or a tool that doesnt way much and could easily be carried with you...... :whistling2:


 
A friend of mine sported a 99 cent nail apron, he kept wire nuts, straps, screws, etc. in it. I caught on to that, but only doing construction, I'm not a construction guy........

FUNNY, I think this might be the first this has been mentioned in this thread, maybe not, I haven't kept up with it....:thumbup:


----------



## Malaking_TT

Get a good set of tool bags with suspenders and put all of your hand tools in it and wear it all day. The reason you wear all your tools is you never know when you'll need an 11/32" nut driver and you don't want to waste time going to your tool box to get it.


----------



## miller_elex

Malaking_TT said:


> you never know when you'll need an 11/32" nut driver


Only when I'm working with #8 nuts??


----------



## sKiP

Rudeboy said:


> I think you sKiPped the use of punctuation in your post.
> 
> I agree with the majority of what you said though.
> 
> Your spelling is good, welcome to the forum.
> :thumbsup:


thank you and yes i tend to not use punctuation.... im sorry in advance for future posts :laughing:


----------



## jmellc

florida journeyman said:


> I carry a push cart on my truck, I do alot of remodel work in grocery stores, department stores and malls, so there is usually a good surface to push my cart. I put my tool bag and pouch, nail aprons, battery drill, sawzall and whatever I need on the cart and push it to the work area.


Yes, carts are great for jobs as you describe. I have a rolling toolbox too, that I use sometimes for those jobs.


----------



## TheRightTrade

I've always been one to use an apron along with both back pockets for my tools. I keep my tool bag on the floor near my work area, if I need another tool it's less than 10 seconds away. At any given time you only need 2-6 tools and it's easy to fit that along with material in a 4 pocket apron (like the Carhartt) along with your back pockets. Sometimes some tools stay on top of the ladder, sometimes other tools like a file stay on top of the Tri-Stand.

A lot of people say that employers want to see a big tool pouch on their men, that worries me since I am looking for new employment. I have to ask, what exactly do you keep in your pouch?

The first to items I see in pouches posted here (in the the big tool bag threads) are needlenose pliers and *****. I can't remember the last time I used either of them. I use needlenose to get ground wires into the ground bar on really tightly packed small residential panels, that's it. I use ***** when demoing wires, any other time I use my linesmen pliers for everything. If I need those tools it's more of a special occasion, not a normal everyday thing. I see people keep a keyhole saw in their pouch but what about all the months of work you may do before the drywall even goes up? How about a level? that's great for many things, but you don't need it while roughing it. Speaking of roughing in, the tools you may need such as a Rotosplit and cable cutter to cut the MC is different than the pliers and romex stripper you need when doing resi work., why keep it all on you? Thinking of that, none of that is needed when running pipe.

For the life of me I can't figure out what to put into a pouch that would work best. I would need to put (literally) 25 tools into it, yet I would still need to go to my toolbag for the odd nutdriver or tool that I need for a different circumstance. My bag (a Veto Pro Pac) has about 60 tools in it ready to go. As someone with experience I can pull out exactly what tools I need for the task at hand in a few seconds. However if employers are going to demand that we wear pouches, I guess I am going to have to change.

So after all that, what do YOU keep in your pouch?


----------



## Skipp

sKiP said:


> ive only been doing this for a little under three years now but my company is both commercial and residential and us resi guys all have very similar setups with a tools pouch and a nail pouch on the opposite side and we blow out 3000 sq foot houses in one day and the commercial guys of our company mainly use a tool apron or a small pouch, and to be honest 98% of the resi guys smoke the commercial guys in our company hands down Now im not saying you need a pouch to work fast or to do a good job but i have seen many a times a fellow employee go up and down a lift 3 or 4 times compared to say 1 of mine to go get a part or a tool that doesnt way much and could easily be carried with you...... :whistling2:


 How can you compare productivity of commercial and residental employees? If you are working on the same commercial job, then yes you could compare. Commerical work is always going to take longer for the same type of installation. Residental is easy as it gets. 

BTW, Find your own name. Skip is taken!


----------



## Jlarson

76nemo said:


> It all boils down to what you do in the field.


Nemo hit the nail right square on the head with this ^, IMO.

For me I may need my nines and and 11-1 on one call then on the next I may need every single hand tool, power tool, and every piece of TE I have and my laptop to get it done. For me it makes more sense to carry my common hand tools and basic testers in a bag. If I was doing new resi or commercial I'd probably have just a few tools in a pouch.


----------



## Malaking_TT

miller_elex said:


> Only when I'm working with #8 nuts??


Or when you're walking back from the chitter and your boss says "Hey come over here for a minute and take these #8 nuts off for me"


----------



## ibuzzard

Skipp said:


> BTW, Find your own name. Skip is taken!



Heh Heh Heh !


----------



## miller_elex

Malaking_TT said:


> "Hey come over here for a minute and take these #8 nuts off for me"


"I don't want nothing to do with you and your tiny nuts."

Problem solved.


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> So after all that, what do YOU keep in your pouch?


I figure if a scrawny guy like me can wear 35lbs of tools for 8-10 hours 5 days per week without feeling worn out then anybody should be able to do it. I only take them off at break and lunch and honestly don't think anything of it while they're on. In my bags I carry a full set of nut drivers, flat blade, #2 phillips, 11 in 1, level, tin snips, linemans, strippers, knife, meter, tick tracer, reamer, cable cutters, impact driver, hammer, drywall saw, and various small material for the tasks I'm working on. It's possible to waste lots of time even with bags on but the production potential of a guy with bags on cannot be compared with a guy who works out of a bucket.


----------



## ibuzzard

HARRY304E said:


> I have been doing it for 37 years and i am the boss and i still strap on the Tool belt.



Yawn..tell it to someone who cares.With my minimalist pouch,and a Carhart apron,I run circles around most guys in their 20's.At the end of the day, what matters is production, not how many unnecessary tools you can lug around.If you're not smarter than to judge by appearances,you're not so sharp.With your Type A personality, having your employees yield to Your Most exalted status is more important to you than actual work performed.Go home,kick your dog, your wife, or your kids, just don't try it on me.


Malaking, no one cares what you wear, a person who is efficient,will always find ways to reduce steps, ladder trips,etc.Again,I bet I'd be able to smoke you doing a days work.Thirty-five lbs. of tools? Now THAT'S Gay.


----------



## miller_elex

Malaking_TT said:


> It's possible to waste lots of time even with bags on but the production potential of a guy with bags on cannot be compared with a guy who works out of a bucket.


I don't like guys who don't wear bags. I wear bags at all times, even at the pisser, but they aren't filled to the brim with tools:

1 Beater screwdriver, large flat-blade.
1 1o-in-one
1 baby 'roach-holder' channellocks
1 tweeker control screwdriver
1 fluke old-style tic-tracer
3 sharpies various colors
1 1/4" hex shank 6" extension
1 klein strippers
1 klein crimpers (swaps) with klein cable cutters
1 klein lineman's
1 bastard file (swaps) with jab-saw
1 big ass razor-knife
1 tiny stubby driver multi-tip
1 clip-on pouch with various tips, drills, taps, and mini unibit
1 clip-on pouch empty
1 checkpoint level
1 430 channellocks (when needed, they're heavy)
1 *****
1 slotted twirly
1 phillips twirly
many various fasteners and materials depending upon task

then I carry a tub with all my nut-drivers, sockets, allens, hole-saws, and sundry, and that goes on my tea-cart. I am not production anymore, just service. Been following behind a company of hackers that's getting pushed out. I am A-okay with hackers, but my installs are all tits money.


----------



## miller_elex

ibuzzard said:


> Again,I bet I'd be able to smoke you doing a days work.Thirty-five lbs. of tools? Now THAT'S Gay.


I highly highly doubt it. I know Malaking's company's reputation and I've been a roper myself... you're not going to smoke Malaking, he's going to make you look like a tard.

You may be a tiny bit faster than myself, but my work will look like it took twice as long to do. :laughing:


----------



## Malaking_TT

miller_elex said:


> I don't like guys who don't wear bags. I wear bags at all times, even at the pisser, but they aren't filled to the brim with tools:
> 
> 1 Beater screwdriver, large flat-blade.
> 1 1o-in-one
> 1 baby 'roach-holder' channellocks
> 1 tweeker control screwdriver
> 1 fluke old-style tic-tracer
> 3 sharpies various colors
> 1 1/4" hex shank 6" extension
> 1 klein strippers
> 1 klein crimpers (swaps) with klein cable cutters
> 1 klein lineman's
> 1 bastard file (swaps) with jab-saw
> 1 big ass razor-knife
> 1 tiny stubby driver multi-tip
> 1 clip-on pouch with various tips, drills, taps, and mini unibit
> 1 clip-on pouch empty
> 1 checkpoint level
> 1 430 channellocks (when needed, they're heavy)
> 1 *****
> 1 slotted twirly
> 1 phillips twirly
> many various fasteners and materials depending upon task
> 
> then I carry a tub with all my nut-drivers, sockets, allens, hole-saws, and sundry, and that goes on my tea-cart. I am not production anymore, just service. Been following behind a company of hackers that's getting pushed out. I am A-okay with hackers, but my installs are all tits money.


Before I posted I was thinking "That's it? This doesn't look right!" Forgot my channel locks and my sharpies, red and black. I keep a ball point and a super fine point sharpie in my vest near my notepad and I keep a carpenters pencil on my hard hat with a head lamp. I also pack a motorola HT750 with mic.


----------



## ibuzzard

Very few installation processes require more than 5-6 different tools, i.e running pipe,trimming,pulling branch wiring.It's a waste to carry excess weight.Perhaps the need to rely on an arsenal of tools,rather than figuring exactly what you need and no more, indicates mental laziness.Do what you want,I don't care.Just don't insist you're somehow better or smarter,especially when I, and many others can demonstrate equal or better production by shedding excess baggage.


----------



## miller_elex

ibuzzard said:


> I, and many others can demonstrate equal or better production by shedding excess baggage.


I, and many others, can demonstrate excess production with excess Rockstar and Ritalin consumption. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## miller_elex

Malaking_TT said:


> Forgot my channel locks and my sharpies, red and black.


I hope you don't forget much, that get's expensive come punch time.


----------



## Malaking_TT

ibuzzard said:


> Malaking, no one cares what you wear, a person who is efficient,will always find ways to reduce steps, ladder trips,etc.Again,I bet I'd be able to smoke you doing a days work.Thirty-five lbs. of tools? Now THAT'S Gay.


Reducing steps is awesome. Reducing tools not so much. If they don't slow you down why wouldn't you pack them? I don't pack everything I own but the tools I listed stay in my bags and my bags stay on me. The guys that had a problem with wearing them were chit canned last summer, I'm glad I didn't mind wearing 35lbs of ***** tools.


----------



## Malaking_TT

miller_elex said:


> I hope you don't forget much, that get's expensive come punch time.




I've got a good memory but I prefer to rely on my notes and to-do lists.


----------



## TheRightTrade

Malaking_TT said:


> I figure if a scrawny guy like me can wear 35lbs of tools for 8-10 hours 5 days per week without feeling worn out then anybody should be able to do it. I only take them off at break and lunch and honestly don't think anything of it while they're on. In my bags I carry a full set of nut drivers, flat blade, #2 phillips, 11 in 1, level, tin snips, linemans, strippers, knife, meter, tick tracer, reamer, cable cutters, impact driver, hammer, drywall saw, and various small material for the tasks I'm working on.


 Do you have pictures?


----------



## beartp515

i cant believe that this argument is still going. it boils down to different strokes for different folks. if it works for you and your working style and your boss doesn't care, more power to you.


----------



## TheRightTrade

beartp515 said:


> i cant believe that this argument is still going. it boils down to different strokes for different folks. if it works for you and your working style and your boss doesn't care, more power to you.


The issue is when someone says that they are more productive with pouches on, when you know for a fact that is not true.

What do you need a meter for when running pipe? A hammer??? 

An experienced mechanic knows what he needs to perform a specific task, it only takes 15 seconds or so to completely re-tool when changing tasks. Wearing 35lbs. of tools "just in case" is borderline psychotic. My entire Veto Pro Pac only weighs 33lbs. and that has the entire tool list plus a crapload more, over 60 tools in total.


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> Do you have pictures?


Never seen a tool bag before?


----------



## miller_elex

I think only 2% of journeymen who wear carhartt coveralls are worth their weight. If I see duck coveralls coming, ugh, don't expect to see any spring in their step.


----------



## miller_elex

TheRightTrade said:


> An experienced mechanic knows what he needs to perform a specific task, it only takes 15 seconds or so to completely re-tool when changing tasks.


Malaking survived a mega-downsizing.

You on the other hand, can't write a good resume.

You're storytale doesn't jive with real-life natural selection.


----------



## BuzzKill

TheRightTrade said:


> The issue is when someone says that they are more productive with pouches on, when you know for a fact that is not true.
> 
> What do you need a meter for when running pipe? A hammer???
> 
> An experienced mechanic knows what he needs to perform a specific task, it only takes 15 seconds or so to completely re-tool when changing tasks..


that's crap.
belts are the way to go: carry the right tools for what you will need for the day, it's that simple.


----------



## miller_elex

TheRightTrade said:


> What do you need a meter for *when running pipe*? A *hammer*???


Ever heard of a Zamac?


----------



## BuzzKill

miller_elex said:


> I think only 2% of journeymen who wear carhartt coveralls are worth their weight. If I see duck coveralls coming, ugh, don't expect to see any spring in their step.


exactly!
they remind me of backhoe drivers.


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> The issue is when someone says that they are more productive with pouches on, when you know for a fact that is not true.
> 
> What do you need a meter for when running pipe? A hammer???
> 
> An experienced mechanic knows what he needs to perform a specific task, it only takes 15 seconds or so to completely re-tool when changing tasks. Wearing 35lbs. of tools "just in case" is borderline psychotic. My entire Veto Pro Pac only weighs 33lbs. and that has the entire tool list plus a crapload more, over 60 tools in total.



Cause it's company policy to carry a meter at all times. Don't like it, don't apply.


----------



## erics37

miller_elex said:


> I think only 2% of journeymen who wear carhartt coveralls are worth their weight. If I see duck coveralls coming, ugh, don't expect to see any spring in their step.


I don't wear my coveralls too often, except:

1) When I'm crawling under a nasty building. I have a "crawling suit" that I keep stuffed in a dirty bag behind the shelves in my van. Coveralls, a hooded sweatshirt, respirator, goggles that fit over my glasses, and gloves. I'm pretty much totally sealed in. I never wash any of that stuff either, hence the nasty plastic bag.

2) When I'm doing industrial stuff and I have a cart full of materials and only need a couple tools in my pockets.

Otherwise I have a normal set of tool bags (with padded suspenders). I've honed down the tools I carry around on it to the stuff I use ALL THE TIME. Probably still more tools than the average guy gets by with but I prefer not to use my strippers as pliers or a hammer or whatever.

I have a gaypron too for when I'm doing one task all day like low voltage or running pipe or whatever.


----------



## miller_elex

BuzzKill said:


> exactly!


When I see a dude drive up in a beat-down jalopy, wearing clothes full of holes and stains, with a dip in the lip, five days of beard growth, and every other word is the eff-bomb... I know the job is going to make fist-fulls of money. :thumbup:

No that is not a self-description, I've cleaned up alot because I have to in-your-face with cuss-towmurs.


----------



## miller_elex

erics37 said:


> I have a gaypron too.


That's right, that thing is only good as a convinience flap, to wipe the fudge off when youre done.


----------



## erics37

miller_elex said:


> That's right, that thing is only good as a convinience flap, to wipe the fudge off when youre done.


That's what crack hair is for.


----------



## BuzzKill

erics37 said:


> That's what crack hair is for.


crack whore?


----------



## erics37

BuzzKill said:


> crack whore?


Buttcrack hair.

I have the sneaking suspicion that I'm violating some site terms of use. Miller is a bad influence on me.


----------



## TheRightTrade

Malaking_TT said:


> Never seen a tool bag before?


I've never seen a tool pouch with 35lbs. of tools.


----------



## Malaking_TT

erics37 said:


> Buttcrack hair.
> 
> I have the sneaking suspicion that I'm violating some site terms of use. Miller is a bad influence on me.


I've never seen a chick with butt crack hair


----------



## TheRightTrade

miller_elex said:


> Malaking survived a mega-downsizing.
> 
> You on the other hand, can't write a good resume.
> 
> You're storytale doesn't jive with real-life natural selection.


Not being able to write a resume means that I never had to before :thumbup:

BTW, why are you on malaking's cocks so much? This is the second time that you bragged about his "achievements".


----------



## TheRightTrade

BuzzKill said:


> that's crap.
> belts are the way to go: carry the right tools for what you will need for the day, it's that simple.


Just for the day? I agree.

So if you will be running pipe all day, why do you need a keyhole saw, a meter, a hammer, etc. etc. etc?

Why would someone possibly carry all that stuff?


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> I've never seen a tool pouch with 35lbs. of tools.


You need to figure in the weight of the bags, suspenders, and miscellaneous materials also. It's not really a big deal, everyone at the shop does it.


----------



## miller_elex

Malaking_TT said:


> I've never seen a chick with butt crack hair


I think Eric swings both ways.  

But in his defense, a babe ran out of my house mad once, when I pulled out the dog clippers.


----------



## TheRightTrade

Malaking_TT said:


> You need to figure in the weight of the bags, suspenders, and miscellaneous materials also. It's not really a big deal, everyone at the shop does it.


You're lying. As I said, my Veto Pro Pac doesn't even weigh that much and it's got 60 tools in it.

Let's see this tool pouch with 35lbs. of tools that you carry all day, everyday.


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> Just for the day? I agree.
> 
> So if you will be running pipe all day, why do you need a keyhole saw, a meter, a hammer, etc. etc. etc?
> 
> Why would someone possibly carry all that stuff?


Lets say you're running pipe rack and you need to cross a hallway wall that the ****rockers have rocked the first 4 feet from the ceiling, you can bash a hole with your hammer or cut a slot with your saw.


----------



## miller_elex

TheRightTrade said:


> Not being able to write a resume means that I never had to before :thumbup:


More dead weight holding the brotherhood down. Ride in on your daddy's coattails?



> BTW, why are you on malaking's cocks so much? This is the second time that you bragged about his "achievements".


You getting jealous trade boy? Your mom has a hard time bragging of your accomplishments.


----------



## BuzzKill

TheRightTrade said:


> Just for the day? I agree.
> 
> So if you will be running pipe all day, why do you need a keyhole saw, a meter, a hammer, etc. etc. etc?
> 
> Why would someone possibly carry all that stuff?


how would I know?
I haven't read the whole damn thread!
that's a waste of time.:laughing:


----------



## TheRightTrade

Malaking_TT said:


> Lets say you're running pipe rack and you need to cross a hallway wall that the ****rockers have rocked the first 4 feet from the ceiling, you can bash a hole with your hammer or cut a slot with your saw.


How about if you come to that situation, and you weren't experienced enough to look ahead and see that you would be going thru drywall, then you reach into the tool bag you have sitting on the floor and grab the saw for that odd occasion.


----------



## TheRightTrade

miller_elex said:


> More dead weight holding the brotherhood down. Ride in on your daddy's coattails?
> 
> 
> 
> You getting jealous trade boy? Your mom has a hard time bragging of your accomplishments.


Unfortunately I don't have your accomplishments, like being the PM's favorite suckpump. :thumbsup:


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> You're lying. As I said, my Veto Pro Pac doesn't even weigh that much and it's got 60 tools in it.
> 
> Let's see this tool pouch with 35lbs. of tools that you carry all day, everyday.


Listen Junior member. I don't even know what a "veto pack" is but I bet you're not packing couplings, connectors, tek screws, wire nuts, ground screws, K12's, k16, 1 hole straps, a drill, and a motorola in it.


----------



## TheRightTrade

Malaking_TT said:


> Listen Junior member. I don't even know what a "veto pack" is but I bet you're not packing couplings, connectors, tek screws, wire nuts, ground screws, K12's, k16, 1 hole straps, a drill, and a motorola in it.


What are you? I'm betting a 3rd year, maybe 4th. What is it??


----------



## miller_elex

Trade boy, I ran wild 700-800 feet of 1 inch from walls to trays every day, for consecutive days, on a hospital job. 

Dude, you can't compete. Grab jabsaw from toolbag on floor FAIL


----------



## TheRightTrade

miller_elex said:


> Trade boy, I ran wild 700-800 feet of 1 inch from walls to trays every day, for consecutive days, on a hospital job.
> 
> Dude, you can't compete. Grab jabsaw from toolbag on floor FAIL


Oh wow, you ran pipe so well, I could never compete!

I bet you were a good boy and bragged how much pipe you ran to the foreman at the gangbox during cleanup, huh?? :laughing:


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> Oh wow, you ran pipe so well, I could never compete!
> 
> I bet you were a good boy and bragged how much pipe you ran to the foreman at the gangbox during cleanup, huh?? :laughing:


I'm so awesome they give me my own gangbox.


----------



## miller_elex

TheRightTrade said:


> Unfortunately I don't have your accomplishments, like being the PM's favorite suckpump. :thumbsup:


Me and my PM enjoy a mutually respectful beneficial relationship.

How does it feel being your PM's leather hood zipper mouth gimp? Awwww that's too bad you can't quit.... got nowhere to go with a blank resume!


----------



## erics37

miller_elex said:


> I think Eric swings both ways.


You betcha. Every time I walk. To and fro.



> But in his defense, a babe ran out of my house mad once...


Only once? :jester::laughing:


----------



## TheRightTrade

miller_elex said:


> Me and my PM enjoy a mutually respectful beneficial relationship.


 Yeah, his balls, your mouth.


----------



## TheRightTrade

Malaking_TT said:


> I'm so awesome they give me my own gangbox.


You're a ****** who actually lies about how cool he is carrying a 35lb. pouch :laughing:


----------



## miller_elex

TheRightTrade said:


> I bet you were a good boy and bragged how much pipe you ran to the foreman at the gangbox during cleanup, huh?? :laughing:


Sounds like you get outshined alot. Its a tough lot, being outshined by almost everyone.


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> What are you? I'm betting a 3rd year, maybe 4th. What is it??


Almost. 10th year.


----------



## TheRightTrade

miller_elex said:


> Sounds like you get outshined alot. Its a tough lot, being outshined by almost everyone.


:sleep1:


----------



## miller_elex

TheRightTrade said:


> Yeah, his balls, your mouth.


Is that the best you can come up with? :laughing:

Ungh... Miller sixty-nines his PM, yup, that's funny there.... :thumbup:

Your PM probably makes you sit at home hoping you'll quit, but you won't get the hint.


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> :sleep1:


Try wearing your bags for a month, see how things turn around for you.


----------



## TheRightTrade

miller_elex said:


> Is that the best you can come up with? :laughing:
> 
> Ungh... Miller sixty-nines his PM, yup, that's funny there.... :thumbup:
> 
> Your PM probably makes you sit at home hoping you'll quit, but you won't get the hint.


:yawn:


...


----------



## miller_elex

Malaking_TT said:


> Try wearing your bags for a month, see how things turn around for you.


He would if he could, but he's the last guy they call before looking for outside help.


----------



## TheRightTrade

Malaking_TT said:


> Try wearing your bags for a month, see how things turn around for you.


I will, you inspired me. What kind of bags, leather? What brand/model?


----------



## Malaking_TT

miller_elex said:


> He would if he could, but he's the last guy they call before looking for outside help.


Dude, we got a bunch of guys from Dyna doing some HVAC stuff on our job and they NEVER wear bags. They asked the other day "Do you guys have to wear bags all day" we told them yes and they were like "Fuk that!" The only thing we ever see them do is walk around with a notepad looking at stuff.


----------



## miller_elex

Malaking_TT said:


> Dude, we got a bunch of guys from Dyna doing some HVAC stuff on our job and they NEVER wear bags. They asked the other day "Do you guys have to wear bags all day" we told them yes and they were like "Fuk that!" The only thing we ever see them do is walk around with a notepad looking at stuff.


Many things at that shop defy logic and practical common sense.


----------



## Malaking_TT

TheRightTrade said:


> I will, you inspired me. What kind of bags, leather? What brand/model?


Personally I use Husky brand from Home Depot with suspenders. They are just like the Cordura's but they are brown and not that gay green plus they are 20 bucks cheaper. I don't really like them cause they only last about 8 months before they are shot. I'd like to get a set of leather bags but the home depot specials are comfortable and when I find something that works for me I tend to stick with it. I also like the handles they have for use in hanging up in my gangbox at the end of the day while bragging to my foreman about how good I am.


----------



## miller_elex

I have framer's bags on my left side, electricians tool pouch on right side.

Tape in the back, hammer loop up front on right, which doubles as a roto-split holster, everything quickdraws blind.


----------



## SparkYZ

Malaking_TT said:


> Personally I use Husky brand from Home Depot with suspenders. They are just like the Cordura's but they are brown and not that gay green plus they are 20 bucks cheaper. I don't really like them cause they only last about 8 months before they are shot. I'd like to get a set of leather bags but the home depot specials are comfortable and when I find something that works for me I tend to stick with it. I also like the handles they have for use in hanging up in my gangbox at the end of the day while bragging to my foreman about how good I am.


I used those for years. Try Gatorback. Best bags I've seen yet. Nice suspenders too.


----------



## jmellc

I have a small pouch with 2 outer pockets, & a front & rear screwdriver tube. I keep a phillips in the front tube, side cutters & medium straight blade screwdriver in the main pocket, slimline screwdriver in rear tube. Strippers in 1 front pocket. Those are the tools I most often use in resi & the little commercial I get. I sometimes add needlenose to other front pocket & channelocks to main pocket. Other stuff is nearby.


----------



## Malaking_TT

Just get some effing bags and put all your tools in them, then quit being such a pu**y and wear the mother effers all effing day. Why is that so hard?


----------



## Pompadour

i have two set-ups. 

for commercial, i have an occidental leather rig with an electrician pouch on my right and a tape measure holder and hammer loop on the left. for material, i have a carhartt duck nail apron.

for industrial, i have a pocket pouch that holds a screwdriver, chanellocks, linesman's and a level. i also carry a tape measure holder/tape measure.

ideally, i have a tea cart with my tool box, material, and whatever company tools i need very close.


----------



## Pompadour

as miller said, the hammer loop is pretty ideal for a roto-split.


----------



## oldtimer

Malaking_TT said:


> Just get some effing bags and put all your tools in them, then quit being such a pu**y and wear the mother effers all effing day. Why is that so hard?


 You should be a poet... you have such an eloquent way with words.:whistling2:


----------



## keithbussanich

Celtic said:


> I'm sure there is some moron somewhere doing that :laughing:


 im one of those morons


----------



## TheApprentice_

SparkYZ said:


> I usually wear a tool belt, especially if I'm on a ladder. I have some gatorback bags with padded suspenders and I have : Small level, linemans, strippers, needlenose, *****, 4 screwdrivers, knife, flashlight, T5, and a very small DeWalt 12v LiIon screwdriver. My bags are heavy, but I'm used to it . Most of my work is commercial, and I'll use all of those tools within an hour. If I'm doing something easy, like rough or trim, I'll pare down my bags to only things I need.
> 
> Now that I'm running alot of our smaller commercial jobs, I'm usually busy all day just keeping the guys working, so my tools usually never leave my rolling cart.


.



what is a t5?


----------



## Ink&Brass

TheApprentice_ said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> what is a t5?


A barebones Fluke meter.


----------



## Johnnyink

New school Electrician on this old thread. I wear these which eliminate ever needing a tool belt. 

https://www.blaklader.com/en/product/16001370-x1600-work-pants#16617

I also have this by my side:

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...ein+tool+tote&hl=en&ei=XWSVWuPdGYupjwSr-YzYDQ

I used to wear a belt. The problem is you keep trying to fit more tools on your belt. Save your back and just keep on you what you need for the task at hand.


----------

